# Too much of a belly for the beach?



## Juice (Jun 13, 2011)

I am not sure yet if I should dare wearing a bikini in public. A sarong cannot really cover it and my shorts or size 32 bikini bottom are too small to go pass my belly. Too fat for the beach, what do you think?


----------



## ffju (Jun 13, 2011)

No one should be denied the beach!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 13, 2011)

Years ago walking onto a beach after work in business attire, looking for my daughter and her friend, I got comments. There were a couple 20 something girls laughing and pointing. One made it a point to say very loudly "If he takes off his shirt I'm gonna barf". The point is, no matter what you wear there are still going to be obnoxious people. Wear what YOU want.


----------



## cherrysprite (Jun 13, 2011)

Of course, this depends on your own personal comfort level. If wearing a bikini is going to make you feel self-conscious and ruin your time at the beach, then I would consider wearing something else. If you are are comfortable, then go for it. It is tough sometimes to not worry about what others think (believe me, I know), but I find that I have the best times when I just focus on my fun and not worry about the opinions of others. If they don't like it, they can look the other way. The important thing is that you enjoy your time at the beach. I wish I were near a beach right now. Hope you have a blast.


----------



## bobsjers (Jun 13, 2011)

There are thin and average women who would never wear a bikini. So, it's not only a weight thing. But, since large women do not usually wear bikinis, you will be making a statement and will get a lot of stares. If you want to attract a lot of attention, go for it. It's a persosonal thing. Do what you feel comfortable doing.

Bob


----------



## fritzi (Jun 13, 2011)

ffju said:


> No one should be denied the beach!



Agree - beach is a basic human right!

Find an outfit you feel comfortable and confident in and then go!

An alternative to the bikini sarong might be one of these oversized, sarie-style Indian print scarves.
I bought one at Accessorize in London: lovely print with some beads & sequins embroidery, covers bust to almost ankle (I'm 5'9'), light-weight non sticky pure cotton.

Have a great splash!


----------



## Kamily (Jun 13, 2011)

I say wear what you feel comfortable in and have a great time. Dont worry about what others think or say.


----------



## imfree (Jun 13, 2011)

You could hold out for an Appreciative Gentleman who has a private pool, too.

I don't have a pool.:doh:


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 13, 2011)

Juice said:


> I am not sure yet if I should dare wearing a bikini in public. A sarong cannot really cover it and my shorts or size 32 bikini bottom are too small to go pass my belly. Too fat for the beach, what do you think?



I think the words, "Too fat for the beach" shouldn't fit together grammatically. As for the pix - and, thank you very much, btw - let me just say I spend about half my time at the beach actively searching for women with figures as beautiful as yours. :wubu: It is, of course, up to you and how comfortable you feel when you do go, but my vote is for the bikini!



Zandoz said:


> Years ago walking onto a beach after work in business attire, looking for my daughter and her friend, I got comments. There were a couple 20 something girls laughing and pointing. One made it a point to say very loudly "If he takes off his shirt I'm gonna barf". The point is, no matter what you wear there are still going to be obnoxious people. Wear what YOU want.



Off topic, but please say you took your shirt off  . I dunno why, but when someone willingly hands over that sort of power it gets my inner troll all riled up.


----------



## palndrm (Jun 14, 2011)

The beach is too thin for you. You look great.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 14, 2011)

Totmacher said:


> Off topic, but please say you took your shirt off  . I dunno why, but when someone willingly hands over that sort of power it gets my inner troll all riled up.




No, I was a good boy, and didn't start a stampede


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jun 14, 2011)

Juice, your belly is out-of-this-world-sexy!
Please, show it off more often. It's up to you if you choose the beach or this forum to do so Wonderful!


----------



## thefaa21 (Jun 14, 2011)

You look amazing, you should totally rock that at the beach


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jun 14, 2011)

Do whatever makes you happy, life's too short...


----------



## technaut (Jun 15, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Years ago walking onto a beach after work in business attire, looking for my daughter and her friend, I got comments. There were a couple 20 something girls laughing and pointing. One made it a point to say very loudly "If he takes off his shirt I'm gonna barf". The point is, no matter what you wear there are still going to be obnoxious people. Wear what YOU want.




I hope you actually did take off your shirt


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm response. I would never go to the beach wearing this bikini in reality. It's 3 sizes too small to start with and if I was brave enough to wear a bikini in public I would at least find one in my size that covers most part of my belly. I am much more comfortable with my body than I used to be but I don't like attracting weird looks.
I enjoy wearing it at home or in my garden though and I thought you would appreciate the photos. 
I wish there was a BBW/FA pool or beach in my neighbourhood :really sad:


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2011)

palndrm said:


> The beach is too thin for you. You look great.



Thank you :blush:
Everything is too thin (or small) for me nowadays


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2011)

Oldtimer76 said:


> Juice, your belly is out-of-this-world-sexy!
> Please, show it off more often. It's up to you if you choose the beach or this forum to do so Wonderful!



You are always so kind Oldtimer.
More photos as requested.
I decided to throw away all small underwear but I kept this size 30 thong. It shows how big my belly has become. It takes up all my lap when I sit. I still don't believe I am almost 500 pounds. Just the thought of it would be a nightmare a few years ago but and now I enjoy it so much.


----------



## jakub (Jun 15, 2011)

WomanlyHips said:


> Do whatever makes you happy, life's too short...



exactly


----------



## AKatDemic (Jun 15, 2011)

You'd look very hot in a bikini! Let me know which beach!


----------



## Tad (Jun 15, 2011)

Years ago I was visiting NYC with friends, and we went to a beach out on Long Island. Walking along the beach, we came to a stretch of it that was apparently a nude beach. We carried on, but of course checked it out from the corner of our eyes. Most of the people there were probably 40+, and a couple of the men were possibly the biggest guys I'd seen in person up until that time. Overall, it gave me the impression that scene was probably pretty body accepting.

So just thinking, if there was a nude beach in your area, perhaps that might, surprisingly, make for a more comfortable experience than trying to find a suit you'd be comfortable with at a regular beach?

Just a thought.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jun 17, 2011)

Juice said:


> I am not sure yet if I should dare wearing a bikini in public. A sarong cannot really cover it and my shorts or size 32 bikini bottom are too small to go pass my belly. Too fat for the beach, what do you think?



I guess it comes down to how self conscious you feel. One of the other posters said that if it's going to ruin your beach experience then yeah don't do it. 

Personally, if there were more people of your size wearing bikinis at the beach it would actually be a much more interesting place to go for me.


----------



## aussiefa63 (Jun 17, 2011)

Not at all too much belly for the beach, just gorgeous


----------



## Dansinfool (Jun 17, 2011)

Juice I say go rock your bikini at the beach  As long as your comforatable then thats all that matters. Thumbs up from me


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jun 18, 2011)

Be confident! Rock it!


----------



## Juice (Jun 18, 2011)

Tad said:


> Years ago I was visiting NYC with friends, and we went to a beach out on Long Island. Walking along the beach, we came to a stretch of it that was apparently a nude beach. We carried on, but of course checked it out from the corner of our eyes. Most of the people there were probably 40+, and a couple of the men were possibly the biggest guys I'd seen in person up until that time. Overall, it gave me the impression that scene was probably pretty body accepting.
> 
> So just thinking, if there was a nude beach in your area, perhaps that might, surprisingly, make for a more comfortable experience than trying to find a suit you'd be comfortable with at a regular beach?
> 
> Just a thought.



I wish there was a nude beach in my area. Taking clothes off is so liberating. I was hiding for years behind long sleeves and trousers. 
My belly covers my private area so I would not feel too embarrassed


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 18, 2011)

As best I remember, many years ago, there was a NAAFA convention in Southern California and perhaps 20 or 30 of the women there decided to, "Take Back the Beach". Wearing often tight and sometimes two-piece bathing suits they went to the beach and, as best I remember of what I was told, whereas people might have teased and pointed at one or two fat women on the beach they were very leery of trying to tease 20 to 30 fat women who are obviously part of some sort of group. Perhaps there is someone reading this who actually participated and can give more details and correct any inaccuracies in what I have said. Louise informs me that she was not part of the group.


Russell Williams


----------



## joey86 (Jun 20, 2011)

To be honest hun, if you were a ton you would still look hot... maybe hotter


----------



## bd1038 (Jun 20, 2011)

i would love to see you at the beach it would make all the sand and salt worth it so see such a beauty as you lol my wife would hit me for starring


----------



## cl6672 (Jun 23, 2011)

not too much belly at all! I'd love to see more big women show off their ample figures at the beach :smitten:


----------



## Elfcat (Jun 24, 2011)

Juice said:


> Thank you all for the warm response. I would never go to the beach wearing this bikini in reality. It's 3 sizes too small to start with and if I was brave enough to wear a bikini in public I would at least find one in my size that covers most part of my belly. I am much more comfortable with my body than I used to be but I don't like attracting weird looks.
> I enjoy wearing it at home or in my garden though and I thought you would appreciate the photos.
> I wish there was a BBW/FA pool or beach in my neighbourhood :really sad:



There are certainly resources for you, like Love Your Peaches, By Ro, and KZ, to whom you can look for a closer-size bikini (though I'd still vote for 1 size too small  ).

I saw your thong pics farther down. I'm still not entirely sure about thongs on a supersize woman, but that's just my bias because I really like the way a full coverage bottom gets stretched across an expansive butt and belly, not to mention that thongs can't produce that delicious muffintop!  One interesting hybrid though is a skirted thong like by Love Your Peaches. A little more coverage but it's sheer.


----------



## cl6672 (May 17, 2012)

I admittedly find myself staring at fat women at the beach but out of admiration, fascination and often times lust  Personally wish more fat women would proudly reveal their loveliness at the beach!


----------

